# A lion never forgets



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Click and ahhh.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

that's nice. heart warming. lucky for them he's still young. when they re-visit him now they will have to do it from within one of those shark cages scuba divers use to film sharks in the wild.

er.. lion cage.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Aweee!!! Thank god Cid doesnt get that big. I find i get some doozy head butts in the morning. I'd get knocked out cold if he got as big as a lion. LOL


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, my cat jumps up on my lap, then crawls up and she gives me hugs similar to the lion. This is when I am sitting in my computer chair and makes it tough to type. Ever notice it is the male cats that give the old buddy boy head butts.


----------

